# NTB Drag Set



## Omega

Well I stopped by NTB on my way home from work and that had about 20 sets. So I picked up set for myself, got it home and showed it to the TM. She then takes it from me and said tell the cars goodbye. She told me I can't have it until Chirstmas. I have no idea where she hid it. 

Dave (T-minus 15 days)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway




----------



## many slots

The set is available at Big O Tires in the west.


----------



## scottman2007

Just called my NTB and they got 15 Sets in today and if you buy their set ,he said it has over $300 in coupons for services at NTB.


----------



## TheRockinator

*Call Big O First....*

.....before you go. I checked with 2 Big O's in the Seattle area. One had never heard of the set. the other one said they wouldn't be in the store for at least 2 more weeks.

Later The I thought I cut Christmas close Rockinator


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looky here


----------



## scottman2007

OH Man,joe655 got him a set ,lets see pictures of it set up and pictures of the contents.must be nice to have the money to get one this quick.


----------



## fordcowboy

I got one and the cars are great.I run the car some the set ok.But i have a pro 3000 max track i like better.


----------



## tomhocars

PICTURESOF THE DRAG CARS 
http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/AW drag/?action=view&current=DSC00019.jpg


----------



## eastside johnny

scottman2007 said:


> Just called my NTB and they got 15 Sets in today and if you buy their set ,he said it has over $300 in coupons for services at NTB.


I got the set with the coupons....BUT....while I was there I priced a set of tires for the Solstice....$200.00 MORE than at Conrads for the same four tires!....
They weren't very busy either. I guess that might be why.

Very nice slot car set though. I'm going to try & adapt the starting tree & win indicator to my Monster Truck track.


----------



## plymouth71

I'm from Canada... What or where is NTB?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

plymouth71 said:


> I'm from Canada... What or where is NTB?


I said the same thing. It's National Tire and Battery. I found one 35 miles south in Jersey. Farm country down there!!!


----------



## wheelszk

How much did it cost?


----------



## eastside johnny

wheelszk said:


> How much did it cost?


$89.99


----------



## wheelszk

Just called local NTB, they have 9 sets and he said they cost $60.00. Guess I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> Just called local NTB, they have 9 sets and he said they cost $60.00. Guess I will find out tomorrow.


Ouch!!! Thats a 1/3rd savings!!!!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

Wish we had an NTB here so I could buy a set. Looks like they dont even sell them online.
Russell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Wish we had an NTB here so I could buy a set. Looks like they dont even sell them online.
> Russell



Russell they will be plentiful in a week or so. Just hang in there, they are coming.:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow. There's an NTB an hour from me, and they just told me they have at least 6, selling for $89.99. Might have to get me in there... if I can get the boss to sign off on the purchase order, so to speak... 

--rick


----------



## Marty

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Wish we had an NTB here so I could buy a set. Looks like they dont even sell them online.
> Russell


Try looking under Tire Kingdom.

Marty


----------



## hefer

We don't have NTB anymore but do have BIG-O tires. Anyone bought a set from BIG-O yet?


----------



## Rawafx

I bought a set from a Merchant's Tire store in Thomasville, NC last night. They had about 20 sets stacked by the front window. The guy who was supposed to be working the front counter was in the service area just hanging out with the mechanics. I waited over 5 minutes before he walked over by the door and then decided to come see what I wanted. Not what I'd call "good service" at all.......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## wheelszk

wheelszk said:


> Just called local NTB, they have 9 sets and he said they cost $60.00. Guess I will find out tomorrow.




!!!!!!!! NOT !!!!!!!!!
Went to the store today, $89.99+tax $95.39 Guy said he gave me the wrong price, oh well I have one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> !!!!!!!! NOT !!!!!!!!!
> Went to the store today, $89.99+tax $95.39 Guy said he gave me the wrong price, oh well I have one.


Hahaha thats cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## scottman2007

Hey Guys check out this idiot on ebay trying to sell a couple of these NTB sets.go to ebay and go to toys and hobbies and then type in this auction number# 310276306991
you are will have a nice laugh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazman6069

The Big-O in Plainfield, Indiana no luck just tires. Have to order Don't want it that bad.If it was $60 i would order.:devil:


----------



## scottman2007

tazman,munice NTB got 15 sets @89.99 your just about an hour away from me.


----------



## Tazman6069

Thanx Scott


----------



## scottman2007

Hey wheelszk,
How does the Set look in person??? does it still look hokey???,LOL.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

scottman2007 said:


> Hey Guys check out this idiot on ebay trying to sell a couple of these NTB sets.go to ebay and go to toys and hobbies and then type in this auction number# 310276306991
> you are will have a nice laugh!!!!!!!!!!


Wow!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTO-WORLD-DRAG...310276306991?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item483de8b82f


----------



## TheRockinator

*Just sent a question to the eBay seller.*

I asked if these were the same sets available from the tire stores or are they something different. I await his reply.....

Later The not holding my breath waiting for his response Rockinator :wave:


----------



## scottman2007

They are the same sets,these are only available at NTB and Big O tire stores per AW.he is a typical ebay ripoff king.


----------



## Crimnick

So...has anyone taken theirs apart yet to see if a simple timer can be wired in parallel for ET's?

I was figuring a pair of those microsizers timers could work....


----------



## Rawafx

They are also available at Merchant's Tire Centers and I think there is one more.......oh yeah, Tire Kingdom. So there are four different chains of retailers under the NTB chain.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## brownie374

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTO-WORLD-DRAG...310276306991?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item483de8b82f


He is a friend of a friend that told me he bought 3 sets and he still has 3 sets.It would be funny if he got stuck with them!


----------



## scottman2007

No dought he will be stuck with those forever unless he comes up off that price.


----------



## scottman2007

Hey guys,check out what my buddy did to his Pro stock car,he is also going to lower the body too.but here is his start.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

Are these sets the same as the John Force set ? I thought that set only had two cars ? Does anyone know if the track is a "scale" 1/4 mile ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

brownie374 said:


> He is a friend of a friend that told me he bought 3 sets and he still has 3 sets.It would be funny if he got stuck with them!


Holy crap!!!He is down to 2!!!

Maybe he ain't so crazy!!!


----------



## scottman2007

No its always been just 2 for sale he must have kept one for himself,becuase when i posted it it was two,and he hasnt sold one yet be the listing


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Are these sets the same as the John Force set ? I thought that set only had two cars ? Does anyone know if the track is a "scale" 1/4 mile ?


i believe a little over 21 feet is a scale 1/4 mile . this is a 1/8


----------



## TheRockinator

*follow up to the question I asked on eBay*

The guy selling them did reply. Of course I knew they were the same sets I just wanted to see if the guy selling them would fess up to it. He did! His reply to my question if the sets were the same as in the tire stores was exactly as follows: same thanks bob

Give the guy credit for some brass ones.

Later, The waiting until they arrive in the NW for $89+ Rockinator :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

We are using the drag sesnors for the KY STLP races in May. It's a program for KY students to learn science and math from slot cars. Anyway, one of the parents sent me this from an NTB here in KY. You get 2 4-Gear Pro-stockers and 2- Super-III Stock Cars with the set.

-Paul


----------



## eastside johnny

H.O. Slotrods said:


> i believe a little over 21 feet is a scale 1/4 mile . this is a 1/8


The Nitro cars now are running 1000 feet....in i/64th that's 15 feet 7 1/2 inches
1/4 mile in 1/64th is 20 feet 7 1/2 inches
The difference is four more 15" sections.
If you got two sets you could put in two different win sections & turn off the one that you don't want. Then you could run both the 1000 Ft & 1/4 mile!


----------



## AfxToo

Picked up the NTB set today. Very nice package overall and the cars look great. I did some snap-together testing with Tomy track and the AutoWorld pieces seem to mix quite well with the Tomy. Considering the number (15) of 15" inch straights, 4 cars, the drag setup, controllers, power pack, and the fact that you can set it up as an oval - it's a great value.


----------



## alpink

excellent value considering the 4 cars are worth at least $80. much better value than the John Force, Snap-on or MATco sets with only two cars each!


----------



## Pete_85

Anybody willing to pick one up and ship to me? I can even provide a UPS label. Also pay via PayPal. Pete


----------



## Rawafx

I heard a rumor that they may be "blowing them out" after XMAS, so I called a Merchant's store and the guy said, "What'll you offer me for one?" He said they need to get rid of them and that their cost(what they paid) was $69.00. So check with your local store and see if you can get the same or even better deal.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Marty

I don't follow drag racing like I used to and was a little surprised when I found out the P/S cars are replicas of real cars:

http://www.graymotorsports.com/

Marty


----------



## AfxToo

> I heard a rumor that they may be "blowing them out" after XMAS, so I called a Merchant's store and the guy said, "What'll you offer me for one?" He said they need to get rid of them and that their cost(what they paid) was $69.00. So check with your local store and see if you can get the same or even better deal.


Yep, heard this same thing _before_ Christmas in areas with a lot of NTB outlets. 

This is still a great set and any unsold inventory should not be treated as an indication of low product appeal, but rather the weak marketing channel. Unless I hear a loud pop and thumpa thumpa from under my car I'm in no hurry to shop for new tires around the holidays. 

I would highly recommend that these "promotional sets" be sold closer to their target audience, such as at racing events, car shows, and outdoor recreation shows. Heck, even some of the larger gas stations and truck stops would get more eyes on these than tire stores. The general tire buying public is not a primary target market for drag racing slot car sets.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very true Too! I don't have any of these tire stores near me, so I don't receive circulars or mailers from them. I wonder if they may have advertised them as a way of getting customers in the doors. For 69.00 for a set, they're giving them away!


----------



## hojoe

I got mine today. $96.74 including tax and well worth it. There is alot of track and of course 4 cars that are beautifully detailed. The only drawback, like all aspects of HO racing, now I need somebody to race against.
hojoe


----------



## scottman2007

Hey guys here is a NTB pro stick from AW that a buddy of mine lowered and added wheel inserts, looks awsome!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Norton

How did he lower it?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## scottman2007

Jim go over to www.nitroslots.com. ,basically you have to cut the width of the rims to make it fit under the body and then do some work on the mounting posts.Anyway if you like to HO drag racing this site is awsome and holds HO proxy drag races,I have raced with this group for a few years,and everyone over there is awsome,friendly and very helpful on any question and also there are alot of Tips and tricks they show you step by step.its a great time you should go over to the site and take a couple hours and read alot of the post.its great and the races are a blast.without leaving your home,LOL.


----------



## Jim Norton

Thanks! Will do.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Rawafx

Here is a posting from another section of this Forum about the two sets I bought Thursday night.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=311989

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## scottman2007

Here is an AW Funny Car With the body slammed,looks awsome!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

I agree.That does look awesome.


----------



## kiwidave

When did we become buddies?? Why wasn't I informed???


----------



## wheelszk

Now that's funny.


----------



## scottman2007

LOL, Dave. 
Well i know you from over at nitroslots. you do awsome work.
I was going to ask you have difficult is it to fit those custom wheels on the AFX axles? did you have to drill them out at all???


----------

